# name change



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I adopted a betta from a friend. She had become too busy and forgot to feed him regularly. Her ex had also put him in the same tank with another male when they moved from one house to another. One betta died and I now have the one that survived. His name is Franklin Roosevelt. Would it be rude of me to change the name? The betta probably doesn't care what his name is-I just want to change it. Any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd just give it a nickname that honored the original. Call him Frank, Frankie, F.R. or FDR. But its your fish now call it what you want, except when talking to your friend.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I'd just lie to my friend! If it matters- I like the name!


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I'll call him Lano. I liked the variation of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just do what I did: Name him VHS


----------

